# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Gynoids, Ricky Ma Creation, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Designer - Ricky Ma

mark1robotic.com

youtube.com/MARK1ROBOT

facebook.com/mark1robotic

instagram.com/mark_1_robot

----------


## Airicist

Ricky Ma creation Mark 1

Published on Apr 1, 2016




> After made this version, I got more experience and know how to enhance and modified it. In this status, I will find different ways like Internet sharing, publish a robotic handbook, or find business partners, or get support via Kickstarter / Indiegogo, etc. To get more funding support to develop my next robotic.
> 
> The investment data can proof what should be happen!
> 
> Base on the media news, invest USD $710 billions for Robotics Manufacturing in the world in 2015. And expect will increase to USD 1,354 billions in 2019.

----------


## Airicist

Ricky Ma Creation Mark 1 making of

Published on Apr 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

$50,000 robot that looks like Scarlett Johansson

Published on Apr 1, 2016




> This designer spent over $50,000 to make a robot...that looks a whole lot like Scarlett Johansson.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Life-Sized humanoid Robot Mark 1

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> At age 42, Hong Kong designer Ricky Ma spent a little more than a year and $50,000 working on his childhood dream of building a life-sized humanoid robot.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yen for animation inspired Hong Kong designer's robot"

by Venus Wu
April 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "He named it 'Mark 1' but this robot looks a lot like Scarlett Johannson"
Ricky Ma's journey of creation was a lonely one

by Venus Wu, Clarence Fernandez, Thomson Reuters
April 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mark 1 robot l What's news in 2021

Premiered May 17, 2021




> So far, “DIY Lifelike Robot Book” has been sold to readers in 28 countries and 93 cities, including the United States, Canada, Mexico, Argentina, Peru, United Kingdom,  France, Germany, Israel, Czech Republic, Netherlands, Switzerland, Sweden, Belgium, Austria, Finland, Denmark, Turkey, Australia, China, Japan, Taiwan, India, Korea, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia, Hong Kong, etc.

----------

